# Help! Which HHI resort would you chose for December?



## hajjah (Feb 26, 2007)

It's possible that we may vacation in HHI during Xmas.  Which of these resorts would you select?

*Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort *• DVH
Hilton Head Island , SC , USA 
One bdrm unit


*Marriott's Barony Beach Club* • MBY
Hilton Head Island , SC , USA 
Two bdrm unit


*Marriott's Grande Ocean Resort *• MGO
Hilton Head Island , SC , USA 
Two bdrm unit

*Marriott's Harbour Club at Harbour Town *• MHH
Hilton Head Island , SC , USA 
Two bdrm unit

Is there an indoor pool at each of these resorts?  It' hard to find this information on the website.
Thanks.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 27, 2007)

Barony and Grande Ocean have indoor pools. GO is more in the heart of things near Coligny Circle and Pope Ave-South End of the island. 

We love Barony's layout more and they have a European Spa and a massive gym. It is at the North End of the island also near shops,grocers etc. Most of the time exchangers are placed in the garden villas across from the 4 main bldgs near the Westin Resort. They are very nice as well.

Majority of people here prefer GO per prior posts. It is a larger resort and I think they just enlarged the gym. Maybe there are 8 buildings.

I can't give input on Disney except for the mid island location.

Harbortown is in wonderful Sea Pines but they have no amenities. It is across from the Marina and lighthouse. Pool is outside,no gym,no activities. Nice large rooms.

I would opt for GO first then Barony for a first trip.


----------



## Janette (Feb 27, 2007)

Grande Ocean unless you are especially interested in the spa. Grande Ocean is moving their exericise equipment so that it will be ocean front and larger than the present room. Both Barony and Grande Ocean have indoor pools. We own at both but prefer Grande Ocean as you get a pass for Sea Pines and are close to Coligny plaza. I don't believe that Disney has an indoor pool but I may be wrong. Disney has a beautiful setting on the sound but it is not on the beach if you like beach walking. We live in the area so let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hajjah,

If you've never been to HHI - the island has several plantations (think of gated-communities).  Ordinarily there is a $5 fee to enter Sea Pines Plantation - a large community within which Harbour Town is located. However,if you stay at Grande Ocean - you are given a car-pass that entitles you entrance into Sea Pines without paying the fee, plus you are very close to the back-gate of Sea Pines. In addition, if you rent bicycles from Marriott at Grande Ocean you get a bike-pass which will allow you bicycle entry to Sea Pines and they have miles of wonderful bicycle trails.

I agree with Janet - I would choose Grande Ocean.


Richard


----------



## RumpleMom (Feb 27, 2007)

We have stayed at Disney's HHI resort in July.

There are 2 pools- one at the resort and one at Disney's Beach House both are outdoors.  The Beach House has outdoor and indoor seating areas where you can go to eat, play board games, relax, read, etc. 

The main resort has many scheduled activities for kids(with great castmembers) and families. You can be as busy as you choose to be.  You can arrange a dolphin sightseeing tour through the resort. Your 1 bedroom will have a full size kitchen, washer and dryer.

We also enjoyed the hammocks scattered throughout the grounds, had family horseshoe games, shuffle board, and played pool in the lobby while enjoying the complimentary lemonade and cookies. 

It's a great resort.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 27, 2007)

Many thanks for your advice.  It has been a great help.


----------



## Tom M (Mar 1, 2007)

For December you may want to consider adding Marriott Sunset Pointe (although there is not an indoor pool there)

Another possibility is Marriott Surf Watch.  When we were there there was not an indoor pool but there may be one by now.


----------



## bonniedwan (Mar 1, 2007)

:whoopie: You should consider Marriott's Surfwatch. My family spent a week there in November & it was one of the BEST resorts that we have experienced!! 

Good Luck!!

Bonnie Johnston


----------



## Janette (Mar 1, 2007)

I hadn't thought of Surf Watch since you didn't list it. We stayed there last week for a nice change of scenery(we live 13 miles off island). The property is beautiful and it is especially nice if you need 3 bedrooms. The beach is a short walk but not a problem as we like to walk. The indoor pool is very nice. The only problem with the resort is that the last two buildings do not have underground parking. This isn't a problem right now but during the heat of the summer, we prefer to have underground parking. I also think the beach front pool with get very crowded during peak season.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks.  The additional information gives us more options.  We're just concerned about things to do on HHI during off season.


----------



## Steve (Mar 1, 2007)

Janette said:


> I hadn't thought of Surf Watch since you didn't list it. We stayed there last week for a nice change of scenery(we live 13 miles off island). The property is beautiful and it is especially nice if you need 3 bedrooms. The beach is a short walk but not a problem as we like to walk. The indoor pool is very nice. The only problem with the resort is that the last two buildings do not have underground parking. This isn't a problem right now but during the heat of the summer, we prefer to have underground parking. I also think the beach front pool with get very crowded during peak season.



Hi Janette,

Are the outdoor pools heated at Surf Watch?  If so, are they warm enough to swim in during this time of the year?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Janette (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes, they are all heated. There were folks swimming in all pools but I thought it was a little cool. I am a native Georgian so I don't swim when it is cold. My little nephews thought the indoor pool was warmer than the outside ones. There were lots of smiles on the folks in the water. I assume they came from snow covered ground. I sat by the pool and soaked up the sun but did not put on my bathing suit. Everyone probably thought I was a crazy old lady!!


----------



## Steve (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks, Janette.

I'm glad to hear the pools at Surf Watch are all heated.  (I wish Grande Ocean would heat all of their pools.)  I can swim with cool air as long as the water is warm.

As for temperatures, it's supposed to be 12 degrees here tonight...and even colder in the mountains.  I think Hilton Head Island sounds great about now!

Steve


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 3, 2007)

We have a unit booked at GO and Monarch for Christmas Week.  Our Daughter and family will be at GO since they have two boys, almost 7 and 5.  What kind of activites do they have that time of the year for children?


----------



## hajjah (Mar 13, 2007)

I was hoping that you would have received an answer to your question by now.  We just booked a week at Marriott's GO for December and need the same information.

Does anyone know where our unit is located?  Host Resort:    Marriott's Grande Ocean Resort

Your accommodations will be:
Unit No:           *OCES*
Size:              2 bedrooms
Sleeping Capacity: 6

Thanks.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 13, 2007)

You can't tell where your unit will be from the confirmation. GO assigns units about a week in advance, based on a priority system with owners at the top of the list (based on the type of view they own) and exchangers at the bottom of the list. 

I would suggest you call the resort about two weeks in advance, ask for "Rooms Control" and give them a preference. My first choice as an exchanger would probably be a high floor in Starfish building. A high floor in Laughing Gull or Sand Dollar would be next. All of the units in those buildings have been completely redone within the past two months. A unit on a high floor in any of them will give you the best chance - as an exchanger - for a partial ocean view.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 13, 2007)

riverdees05 - 

"My bad" as some of today's kids might say.

I have some info that will mostly answer your question. I meant to look at it and respond the other time you asked that question. I'll look for sure tonight and respond. Thanks for asking again!


----------



## hajjah (Mar 13, 2007)

Yep, Dave, that's what the young folk say these days AND I still cannot stand it.  (retired school administrator)  
Thanks for the comments about checking with the resort prior to date of travel.  I look forward to your additional information.

And now, only to find a reasonable airfare.  The nonstop from EWR to SAV on CO is over $400.00!!! ouch

Safe and happy travels to all.


----------



## dmharris (Mar 13, 2007)

Have you checked airfares on Kayak?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hajjah,

I'd also check prices of flying into Jacksonville, FL - sometimes it's considerably less than flying into Savannah. 

Jacksonville won't add too much longer to your driving time and sometimes you can get a better car rental rate also from Jacksonville too.


Richard

P.S. If you want to fly directly to HHI - I think Delta has some flights from Charlotte.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 13, 2007)

Kids' activities at GO....

GO and Barony have year-round kids programs. The activities vary a bit from week to week, change over time and can sometimes be dictated by staffing situations (shortage, expertise, etc.). However, the following, some of which is also for families/adults, is for a typical winter week at Barony. GO has the same type of activities.

Saturday - Picture frame decorating and coloring, shuffleboard tournament and story time (fun and animal stories).

Sunday - Bead bracelet and sand dollar designing, scavenger hunt, teen night out (pizza, a movie and swimming in a GO pool)

Monday - Kids putting tournament, kid craft time

Tuesday - Island trolley tour, kid craft time, bocce ball tournament, beer tasting, Texas Hold'em and ballroom dance class (Oops! Those last three might not be for the kids!)

Wednesday - Kid craft time, kayak tour, glass painting (teens), kids night-in (dinner, games, swimming and a craft - $25)

Thursday - Kid craft time, ping pong tournament, ice cream social and movie (for the family)

Friday - Kid craft time

Craft time tends to be mid-day. The time for other activities varies. I left out most of the adult activities, including such things as beach walks, a golf clinic, a tour of Charleston, scrapbooking, creative ceramics, adult bingo and a winery tour with tasting.

Prices range from free to (mostly) $5-$7 to $72 for the Charleston tour.


----------



## Janette (Mar 13, 2007)

When we visit our daughter in Maine, we fly from Savannah to LaGuardia and then on to Portland. The flight from Lga to Savannah is only a couple of hours. It would be worth your money to fly into Savannah. Jacksonville is about 2 hours further. The Savannah airport is small and easy to fly in and out. We usually fly Delta but I believe Air Tran also flys from NY to Savannah.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 13, 2007)

I truly appeciate the updates.  I'll also check the suggestions for the airfare.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 14, 2007)

hajjah said:


> I truly appeciate the updates.  I'll also check the suggestions for the airfare.



What about flying into Myrtle Beach. I know it is a long ride but you may save some money on airfares. See if you can book a direct flight. We fly out of there all the time . It is about 70 miles away from us. We have an airport closer, however, the rates are always higher.You could rent a car there. You may want to check out Myrtle Beach at Christmas. They have it looking great. Lots to do also. When you check into your Marriott ask about a day pass so you can use other Marriotts for the day.  Like the Baroney indoor pool.


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 14, 2007)

I checked the airfares and found that flying into HHH was higher than SAV from EWR.  The connecting flights are via USAir (CLT @ $465.00).  I can get a non stop on CO for $420.00 (EWR to SAV).  Myrtle Beach is too far a drive for us.  The most I'll do is around 45 miles.  I usually check all the the websites like Kayak, CheapoAir, Farecast, Expedia, Orbitz, etc, etc.  So, we'll simply continue to search daily.  You just never know when the airlines decide to reduce the fares, especially during holiday time.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 14, 2007)

Has anyone priced Charleston (CHS)?


----------



## Becky (Mar 17, 2007)

Check Jacksonville, Fl. if you are considering Myrtle Beach or Charleston. A lot of people in our area will fly out of there or Charlotte to save money instead of Charleston or Savannah.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for the update.  I was able to book in first class on Delta for this trip using frequent flyer miles into SAV!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 18, 2007)

2 weeks ago I booked Boston to Savannah for $181 RT. Delta for early October, Normally it is about $250-$350 so we end up flying into JAX and driving 3 hrs to HHI. USair is the other carrier that has best rates.


----------

